# H: Dark Eldar Scourge Feathered Wings W: DE Scourge Bat Wings



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Time to get rid of my feathered scourge wings.
I have 20 pairs in total I'd like to trade for the bat type wings that come in the box. I'd like to trade them on a 1 for 1 basis.

If you dont want to trade I'd like to buy any you got, I pad £1.50 per pair of bat wings.

If you got any female Scourge torsos for sale or trade as well let me know.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Received a trade request for 8, so I now only have 12 wings left for trade. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## curtturtle (Jun 26, 2013)

I know this is an old topic. Any chance there are wings available.


----------

